# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  osip po licu

## kristina_zg

Par dana nakon što sam došla iz rodilišta primijetila sam osip po licu- ne na djetetu već na sebi. Sad je već četvrti dan što ga imam i nekako mi se to pojačava tokom dana, recimo ujutro mi je jače, poslije je blaže, ali i dalje su tu crvene fleke.. Zbilja ne znam šta bih s time, patronažna mi rekla da mi je to vjerojatno od paniranog smrznutog oslića iz dućana (zato što moram jest samo svježe i kuhano) i ukoliko me počne svrbit da se javim doktorici, no to mene ne svrbi ali ni ne nestaje...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Jel imala neka od vas problema s tim i je li to samo od sebe nestalo?     :Sad:  
I još nešto- sinoć sam imala temperaturu 37,5...radi se o osmom danu nakon poroda. Znam da je normalno imat temperaturu nakon poroda, no ne znam koliko dugo?? :/ 
Molim vas za savjet  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kristina_zg

Pa zar nitko? Kaj sam takav specifikum? :?

----------


## TinnaZ

probaj se ipak javiti dr.

----------


## ivana b

Temperatura ti može biti od mastitisa ili zaostalog komadića posteljice ili možda viroze/prehlade a možda je ipak ništa. kad sam bila u rodilištu spominjali su da je blago povišena temp.normalna par dana nakon poroda,ali koliko dugo se tolerira, stvarno ne znam. možda ipak da se javiš dr..

----------


## kristina_zg

bila sam danas kod kožnog, preporučila mi je da se mažem sa Bepanthen kremom tri puta dnevno i još su mi u ljekarni složili neku kremu koja ima u sebi Alfoderm i Belbazu- s tom se mažem dva puta dnevno. Kaže kako ne zna šta je to ali da moguće i da se radi o nekoj kožnoj bolesti koja ima takve simptome a pojavi se nakon poroda....  :Crying or Very sad:  ,samo se nadam da ipak nije to. U petak dolazim na kontrolu pa ako mi se ne povuče onda će mi najvjerojatnije dat neke antibiotike, što znači da neću smjeti dojiti...bila sam tužna cijeli dan ali sam se sjetila da mogu pohraniti to svoje izdojeno mlijeko za svaki slučaj. Nemam sad nikakve posebne vrećice ni čašice kod sebe, nadam se da neće smetat obične vrećice koje se koriste za smrzavanje hrane :/ 
a što se tiče moje temperature, lako moguće da sam nekaj pokupila jer me počelo grlo boljeti...di me sve snađe moj Bože  :Crying or Very sad:  - i gljive i osip i viroza...
samo da mi na dijete to ne prijeđe, lako za mene

----------


## ivana b

traži neke antibiotike koji su kompatibilni sa dojenjem! ako ipak budeš morala raditi banku mlijeka,imaš (kršitelj koda)ove posebne posudice,mislim da su sterilne (nisam sigurna) npr.u Getrou (bila sam danas pa vidila),3 pakovanja, koja dođu 36, 99 i 150kn

----------


## kristina_zg

s radošću obavještavam kako ipak ne bum trebala radit banku mlijeka- ovo mi se povlači :D  :D  :D 
Hvala za savjete  :Heart:

----------

